# chickens on the road



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Coming back from dropping off my little one from school, I drive through a blind underpass, meaning you can't see around the turn. Well, two chickens were out on the road. Had to slam on my brakes, so not to hit them. I have seen them before, two barred rocks, I think. Luckily the truck behind me didn't slam into me!! There is a huge difference between a chicken keeper and a responsible chicken keeper. I see an accident waiting to happen!!!!!


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

Sounds like it is time to adopt a couple of chickens!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Well, did you stop and ask them why they were crossing the road? I always did wonder the real answer to that question.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Well, did you stop and ask them why they were crossing the road? I always did wonder the real answer to that question.


nice one lol


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Nope didn't stop to ask LOL, good one, 7 chicks!! Greener pastures I assume!! Saw them again today. Either the chickens will get hit or a vehicle. Not a good spot to let the chickens venture out.


----------



## lynnephi (Oct 27, 2012)

I have to agree with you. I constantly see chickens in the road when I visit a friend. It's a busy route at 45 m per hour. Makes me sad. One thing, as a novice... I live on 10 acres, dirt road... No neighbors or traffic. My worry is letting my girls out and predators. They are out most of the weekend and in the afternoon when I'm home. Do others leave your chickens out during the day if you're not at home?


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I leave my chickens out all day in my fenced in backyard. Luckily I have roommates in my house that keep an eye on them. If no one is going to be home or gone all day, I keep them locked up. 

Also, my daughter is so upset about the chickens. She wants me to stop and take them. I had to explain they are not our chickens and belong to someone, but we will keep an eye on the situation.


----------

